# Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard



## Neonkrieg (2. März 2015)

*Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Guten Tag, 

Habe eben festgestellt, dass mein CPU-LÜFTER schräg am Mainboard hängt.  Befestigt ist er allerdings absolut nach Vorschrift. 
Hoffe, man kann das ganze auf dem Screenshot erkennen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das mehr oder weniger 'normal' ist aufgrund des hohen Gewichts des Lüfters, oder ob man da nochmal nachbessern sollte (wegen etwaigen Schäden am Mainboard) 

vielen Dank im Voraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Also gesund sieht das nicht aus. Wenn da eine backplate mit dran ist hat sich aber irgendetwas stark verbogen. Sieht irgendwie aus als würde die backplate fehlen und oben ist er aus der Halterung. Hab extra kleine kühler drauf aber gesund sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## rikim (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Definitiv ist da etwas nicht inordnung. Ich hätte -wie auch mein Vorredner- darauf getippt, dass die Backplate schlicht fehlt. 
Ich an deiner Stelle hätte auch Angst um mein Mainboard. Im Zweifel nochmal aus- und einbauen...


----------



## rikim (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*



rikim schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle hätte auch Angst um mein Mainboard.



Ergänzung: 
Und vorallem um die Grafikkarte. Wenn der Kühler runtergeht, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass er auch direkt die Karte zerlegt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Du hast ihn falsch montiert !

Die Lüfter müssen so sein das er vom Ram rechts die Luft ansaugt und nach hinten blasen kann. 
Nicht wie bei dir von oben nach unten !

Montageanleitung lesen und verstehen !


----------



## Neonkrieg (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montiert wurde er von den 'Experten' von Hardware Versand. Aber offensichtlich bekommen selbst die das nicht richtig hin. Verbogen ist dort Allerdings nichts. Werde den PC nachher mal ein Stück weit auseinander nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Im eingebauten Zustand sollte es etwa so aussehen wie unten. Bitte dringend selbst neu montieren, ist auch recht einfach und schnell erledigt. Würde den PC dazu unbedingt hinlegen, damit kein Malheur passiert. Sollte die Anleitung fehlen, gibts hier Ersatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es handelt sich um ein S. 2011-3 System, korrekt? Dann bitte die Anleitung ab Seite vier beachten.


----------



## jessehughes (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Soweit ich weiß montieren Onlineshops beim Zusammenbau den Prozessorkühler NIE vor. Weil dieser in der Regel zu schwer ist und beim Transport dann Schäden am Kühler selbst oder anderer Hardware auftreten können. Es sei denn du hast ihn bei Hardwareversand selbst abgeholt. Eventuell ist beim Transport nach der Abholung der Schaden aufgetreten. 
Gesund sieht es nicht aus


----------



## SEK-Medic (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Wer auch immer diesen Kühler verbaut hat, war besoffen...jede Wette  Schön die Abwärme der CPU auf die GPU blasen


----------



## rikim (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Auf deinem Foto kann ich keine Backplate erkennen; für mich sieht es so aus, als würde die komplett fehlen. 
Klär mich auf, falls es anders ist!


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Auf seinem Photo sind Kontakte für acht RAM-Bänke sichtbar, also ist es ein Haswell-E System. Das benötigt keine Backplate, man nutzt die Schrauben für den Sockelrahmen.


----------



## rikim (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Ah Okay, danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Watertouch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Bitte einmal um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn drehen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Die Drehung um 90° ist zwar Sinnvoll, aber sicherlich nicht ursächlich für das Durchbiegen. Der Noctua ist ja so konzipiert das man ihn in beiden Richtungen Montieren kann, was sich auch der Montageanleitung entnehmen lässt. Die Montage ist also insoweit nicht falsch.

Wenn ich raten sollte, entweder hat sich der Händler ein paar Mainboardschrauben gespart und das ganze MB hängt schief oder die oberen Abstandshalter des Kühlers sind nicht vollständig in die Halterung eingeschraubt worden.


----------



## Watertouch (4. März 2015)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 hängt schief am Mainboard*

Biegt sich oben auch das Mainboard, d.h ist oben ein größerer Abstand zwischen Mainboard und Mainboard-Tray?


----------

